# Miss Piggy Doesn’t Care Either



## Peony (Sep 30, 2016)

In 1996, Alicia Machado, aka Miss Venezuela won the Miss Universe pageant.  During her reign as Miss Universe she gained weight.  Some say it was as much as 60 pounds, she says it was 15.  Whichever it was, the Miss Universe folks wanted her fired.  Donald Trump, who owned the Miss Universe at that time, tried to encourage Miss Machado to lose weight- to keep her job.

That was nice of him.  After all, she won the Miss Universe crown looking a certain way.  There is a reasonable expectation that she carry out her Miss Universe duties looking that same way.

Telling the world that chubby is beautiful may be a beautiful message.  It is just not the message a reigning Miss Universe gets to convey.

Curiously, Hillary Clinton felt it was important to bring up Alicia Machado earlier this week because she was “fat shamed” by Donald Trump.  Let’s not talk about Bimbo Eruptions of twenty years ago!  Let’s talk about a Fat Shaming that occurred 20 years ago!

OK.  Let’s do.

Hillary Clinton has mentioned her femaleness on many occasions as though this happenstance uniquely qualifies her for the POTUS job.  (If you are feeling a vague déjà vu, it’s because this tack is similar to the absurd claim made about another democrat, his skin color was offered as a critical element proving his fitness to be President of the United States.)

Thanks to Mrs. Clinton’s desire to discuss the horrible problem of fat shamed women, we learn that all those years ago, Mr. Trump, among other remarks, called Miss Machado “Miss Piggy”.   What does this mean about Donald Trump?  Not much, unless we are determined to make something sinister out of this.  Some folks are determined to do just that.  Trump was insulting!  Mean!  He’s mean to women!

Miss Piggy is a voluptuous pig puppet.  We’re told calling someone by the name of a voluptuous pig puppet is fat shaming.

That we are talking about this at all is a shame. Bottom line, Ms Machado stopped looking like Miss Universe, somebody bluntly pointed that out.  Actions have consequences. (Speaking of consequences, while engaged to baseball player Bobby Abreu, Alicia slept with TV host Fernando Acasa while appearing on a reality show.  Mr. Abreu broke their engagement.  Did Mr. Abreu commit some sort of shaming crime against Ms Machado too?)


All this Miss Piggy sojourn has done is to take our eyes off the ball.  We are talking about a woman who was briefly famous twenty years ago rather than issues germane to a presidential election, issues such as how the candidates view national security, the national debt, and whether the US Constitution is worth saving.  Instead, we are talking about a former Miss Universe who was traumatized by a Muppet.



http://www.dailywire.com/news/9588/4-things-you-need-know-about-former-miss-universe-aaron-bandler

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-curious-case-of-alicia-machado/

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/27/politics/who-is-alicia-machado-donald-trump-hillary-clinton-presidential-debate/index.html


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 30, 2016)

When your candidate is a disaster, the best strategy is "Hey, look over there!". Hillary's Presidential dry-run as Secretary of State was historically bad and to top it off, she quit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2016)

No one who uses common sense cares, Peony.

What is happening is that the American people are telling Trump to stop dissing women.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 30, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> When your candidate is a disaster, the best strategy is "Hey, look over there!". Hillary's Presidential dry-run as Secretary of State was historically bad and to top it off, she quit.



And when you have two disastrous candidates the entire thing is based upon distraction, but really now, that’s how our system ran long before these two were vomited up.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one who uses common sense cares, Peony.
> 
> What is happening is that the American people are telling Trump to stop dissing women.



Trump is a bit crass. ------so was President Grant.    I believe that Trump will  and his loose tongue will RISE to the level of the office should he become President------


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope, he won't.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, he won't.



wanna bet?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 30, 2016)

Trump did her a favor and now she with the help of Hillary is dumping on him. I really don't care a wit about her and her beef with Donald. 20 years ago we all had a different way of communicating with one another. Today calling a waitress honey could get you in hot water, 20 years ago it was a term of endearment. If Hillary thinks this is going to work she really is out of touch.


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 1, 2016)

"Vomited up" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 1, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> "Vomited up" has a nice ring to it.



We should all just go into the voting booths and vomit.


----------



## Toro (Oct 1, 2016)

Awesome argument, Trump supporters.

Keep using it.  You're winning!

Trump fared particularly poorly with independent women when they were asked if he has the "temperament and personality to serve." Eighty percent of independent female voters said he does not.​
After debate, women think less of Trump and better of Clinton


----------



## RWS (Oct 2, 2016)

We need anarchy! To help us stupid citizens realize that we need change. 

That won't happen with Hillary. It will be status quo. 

With Trump, he will get booted out so fast, and there will be such a large public outcry and anarchy surrounding it, that we may actually realize that we need change going forward.

It's gonna be tough to last through the anarchy. But things won't change without it. And personally, I'm not at all happy with the status quo. I'll take care of my own when it happens, and we'll survive to see the benefits of an improved government. 

You should all learn, at least, basic survival skills, for when the shit hits the fan... And that doesn't mean a few bottles of water stored in the fridge. Prepare for the Trump revolution! We need it!


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 2, 2016)

You gonna move to "Water World", Rambo? Were America to move to anarchy the rest of the world would follow, for the bennies you envision. What then, genius? And don't forget, there are millions of us who took an oath to defend this nation and mean to keep that oath. Perhaps you are (were) one of us. What do you intend to do with us? Get real, dreamer! You lose!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2016)

Peony said:


> In 1996, Alicia Machado, aka Miss Venezuela won the Miss Universe pageant. During her reign as Miss Universe she gained weight. Some say it was as much as 60 pounds, she says it was 15. Whichever it was, the Miss Universe folks wanted her fired. Donald Trump, who owned the Miss Universe at that time, tried to encourage Miss Machado to lose weight- to keep her job.
> 
> That was nice of him. After all, she won the Miss Universe crown looking a certain way. There is a reasonable expectation that she carry out her Miss Universe duties looking that same way.



no, it was not nice of him to call her "Miss Piggy" and "Miss Housekeeping", to bring the press in to watch her work out.  

Nice would be to quietly hire her a personal trainer and a nutritionist and get her into proper shape. 

The real problem, though, is not what Trump did before Clinton called him out on this boorish behavior, it's what he did after. He pretty much demonstrated- once again- why he can't be trusted with the presidency when he can't be trusted with a TWITTER account.


----------



## RWS (Oct 4, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> You gonna move to "Water World", Rambo? Were America to move to anarchy the rest of the world would follow, for the bennies you envision. What then, genius? And don't forget, there are millions of us who took an oath to defend this nation and mean to keep that oath. Perhaps you are (were) one of us. What do you intend to do with us? Get real, dreamer! You lose!



I ain't moving nowhere. I embrace the Trump, and I understand what it really means. And the world will not go to anarchy, while we figure stuff out. Actually, they'll profit heavily. 

But do you fully realize what it really means if we elect Trujmp? Or are you just a freakin snot-head who wants to fight someone?

I will be a part of what you took an oath for, to defend this nation. Just understand what you're really asking for, when you ask for Trump. And don't be an idiot about it afterwards.

I will be there. And I will be ready.

And hopefully we figure it out afterwards how to move forward, getting the right leaders who care about the people and the country involved, and the right way to vote for them, and bringing the USA back to glory.


That's why I vote Trump!! He is necessary to get us out of our downward spiral. Even if he does it by failing. We will never allow an election such as this, ever again... Unless Hillary wins... 

Jus sayin...


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 4, 2016)

RWS said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna move to "Water World", Rambo? Were America to move to anarchy the rest of the world would follow, for the bennies you envision. What then, genius? And don't forget, there are millions of us who took an oath to defend this nation and mean to keep that oath. Perhaps you are (were) one of us. What do you intend to do with us? Get real, dreamer! You lose!
> ...



I'm pretty sure when you wrote Trujmp, it was just a typo, but it reminds me of something: personally, I wish Trump would go back to his hereditary name, Drumpf. To quote Trump talking about someone else who changed their family's last name, "he should be proud of his heritage!" Nothing quite like John Oliver to tell it like it is ...


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 4, 2016)

Full Definition of anarchy
1
a :  absence of government
b :  a state of lawlessness or political disorder due to the absence of governmental authority
c :  a utopian society of individuals who enjoy complete freedom without government
2
a :  absence or denial of any authority or established order
b :  absence of order :  disorder <not manicured plots but a wild anarchy of nature — Israel Shenker>

RWS, you are the one calling for anarchy. Above is how Miriam Webster defines it.

1.   It appears you somehow feel that should Trump be elected he will be "booted out" which will lead to anarchy. It is not going to happen whomever is elected.  That is the reason we have a chain of command within government. 

2.  The "stupid citizens" already realize we need a change as did the "Founders" of this nation when they produced the Constitution. Hence, there is no need for anarchy.

3.   You are not happy with the way things are. Many people are not pleased with things as they are. Again, change is underway and an election is being conducted and how the citizens vote will produce change whether you agree with it or not. But, regardless of how you feel, change in one form or another will happen.

4.   You are prepared, you say, "to take care of your own". I would not have it any other way. That is part of the problem today, to many people want their every need tended to by government. But do not be surprised when government puts it's boot up your butt for causing problems thru anarchy. 

5.  You then tout basic survival skills. That sounds as though you are going to get the hell out of Dodge! Hence my             "Water World " remark. Running to the hills is no answer as the military and civil authorities sleep there also. So again, "where you gonna go".

6.   Finally, I support the Constitution of The United States. It calls for a peaceful change of Government within it's Authority regardless of which writer may have said a little blood letting may be necessary from time to time. Perhaps you should consider that fact before you call for an unlawful act by the people. That is where "my oath" comes into play. Keep it peaceful and hospitable and there will be no problem. On the other hand, if the majority call for change of one sort or another, you may decent, but also learn to live with it until it can be reversed, over time. The American Revolution took over a decade to finalize, it was not overnight. Neither will the march towards socialism be reversed overnight. It will be a long time coming as it already has been in it's current march.

7. "Snot head" looking for a fight!  Get real RWS!  Then on the other hand I am to old to run so where does that leave us? Survival Mode, I suppose. Calm down and have a nice day.

P.S.  I still maintain that were the USA to devolve into anarchy the rest of the world would follow. Why, you ask,  most countries and the populations are unhappy with the current forms of government and leadership. The United States is currently the tip of the elephants trunk. There is an entire elephant behind it. Think about it in light of the British affair along with the Mid East and all of Europe not to mention the rest of the Americas.  We as a species are sitting on a powder keg with a short fuse. Again, calm down and have a nice day. Thank you for answering.


----------



## xyz (Oct 5, 2016)

Trump is a genius though. He said that if he'll gain 50 lbs., he'll be able to hack into the DNC.


----------



## konradv (Oct 5, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> When your candidate is a disaster, the best strategy is *"Hey, look over there!"*. Hillary's Presidential dry-run as Secretary of State was historically bad and to top it off, she quit.


When Trump is the one "over there", it would seem to be a winning strategy.  Also, she didn't quit; she applied for a new job.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 7, 2016)

Toro said:


> Awesome argument, Trump supporters.
> 
> Keep using it.  You're winning!
> 
> ...



Leave it to a far left drone to use a far left blog site for their "facts"..


----------



## xyz (Oct 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome argument, Trump supporters.
> ...


Yeah, the North Korean media say they'll welcome a Trump presidency.

North Korean media praises Donald Trump


----------



## RWS (Oct 8, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Full Definition of anarchy
> 1
> a :  absence of government
> b :  a state of lawlessness or political disorder due to the absence of governmental authority
> ...



I am perfectly calm. You are the one that seems agitated by the possibilities. I am trying to get you aware that things may change once Trump is elected, if elected. 

And i welcome those changes. I think they will help us going forward. But there will be a period of change. It's not gonna be massive riots, or maybe it will be, but that's not what I'm talking about. 

I'm talking about a radicalization of ideas of how we elect our officials, and how they will serve us going forward.

We will not accept this shit as status quo for the next election. Shit will change as long as Trump gets elected. We will get smarter and have a revolution in our minds of who is and isn't fit to be a candidate. 

We need to change the shit as it works now... It's obviously not good for the people. So when stuff is not good for the people for long enough and it takes a bad turn, things sometimes happen to correct that. Based on history. So we need a shift from the spiral we're in to make that happen. Even if it means hitting rock-bottom. 

Won't happen if Hillary gets elected. Just same ol' shit... We need Trump to hit bottom. 

Vote Trump: "Let's get this shit over with"


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you for finally getting to the point of the argument you present. I agree with some of what you state. Without doubt the American public needs to be further involved than simply Republacrat. We do deserve better leadership which which is directed at following the Constitution as opposed to allowing judges rule for them. In my estimation neither candidate is qualified to hold the office. If I read you correctly, you are saying if Clinton is elected she will do some things good for the country and people where if Trump is elected, he will screw up, be removed, and sent packing. Of the two, if I am reading you correctly, you may feel Hillary stands a better chance of surviving which in your opinion will allow injustice to our constitution to continue but will not raise the level of anger to the same level as Trump. With that argument, I agree. I do not believe that either argument will lead to anarchy however. I do feel that as long as both parties enjoy the support of the people, we will remain in the stagnate pond we currently swim. It is time the Supreme Court be threatened with impeachment due to failing the Constitution by not supporting it fully. The only way to lessen the liberal trend is to destroy it's base, starting with the High Court. It is also time for a third major party which embraces the Constitution and follows the same. There is no doubt that a true third party could easily enjoy the will of a majority which would render the Democrat and Republican parties neutral, unless they were to join forces. If I am agitated, which I am not, it is directed at the apparent stupidity of the average American at this point. When liberal professors at university level have the freedom to tell conservative leaning students they are not welcome in the class room, something needs to change. That does upset me. I read that earlier this week and can't recall the conservative writers name, thus no reference. I am getting more and more forgetful. I apologize.


----------



## RWS (Oct 9, 2016)

I completely agree with you 100%! That's what we need!

And it won't happen if things continue as they are. We'll just continue being sheep voting Dem or Rep clones, because that's the only choice we have.

With Trump, we have a chance to change how things will work in the future, including serious new parties that can present alternatives to the norm. We have a chance to wake up, and make the possibilities of good candidates a reality.


----------



## RWS (Oct 9, 2016)

But during that time, until the next election, we will go through a period of turmoil. How bad that turmoil will be, I have no clue. But we should all be prepared anyway.


----------

